# For those of you that enjoy pics,here they are.



## chris025

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y46/peytonm18/ELECTRIC TRAINS/


----------



## Boston&Maine

That is one rare and beautiful Standard gauge Lionel train set! You are lucky that your grandfather had such good taste in trains


----------



## chris025

Boston&Maine said:


> That is one rare and beautiful Standard gauge Lionel train set! You are lucky that your grandfather had such good taste in trains


thank you very much but i'm still not quite sure what something like this is worth value wise(priceless to me of course),do you have any ideas or can you point me in the right direction?Do they make price guides for trains?


----------



## Boston&Maine

I have no clue how much it is worth either, but I know it is probably up there... There is a price guide for Lionel trains called the Greenberg guide... Maybe your local Library or Barnes&Noble would have a copy? :dunno:


----------



## chris025

Boston&Maine said:


> I have no clue how much it is worth either, but I know it is probably up there... There is a price guide for Lionel trains called the Greenberg guide... Maybe your local Library or Barnes&Noble would have a copy? :dunno:


ok,thanks alot for your time.


----------



## Lownen

You might also be interested in Classic Toy Trains Magazine.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Hey Chris, I have been doing some research on your train set, and have found some general information... Does your engine have dual motors? That would date it into the 1921-1923 range... I can not even guess a price though...



> Lionel #42 Twin-Motor Electric (1913-1923)
> 
> Early electric style engines started in 1910, and
> ran through 1923. In 1921 the #42 was the first
> twin motored engine produced by Lionel and was
> capable of pulling a large number of freight or
> passenger cars. Black was the most common
> color for this engine.
> 
> Engine sold for $24 in 1913, and $30 in 1921​





> Later #42s became Lionel’s first twin motored
> locos, but those trains reverted to non-operating
> doors and had a single step below the door.​


----------



## chris025

Boston&Maine said:


> Hey Chris, I have been doing some research on your train set, and have found some general information... Does your engine have dual motors? That would date it into the 1921-1923 range... I can not even guess a price though...


My engine does have dual motors but it does'nt have operating doors and it does have 1 step on each side so it's most likely later than 1923.I asked my mom about it and she said she thinks she can remember my grandpa saying that his dad gave it to him before he passed away in 1929 so we don't know if thats when it was made or just when my grandpa got it.It's a mystery but we are getting close and you helping sure helps out,thanks alot and let me know if you can find anything else about it or anyone else that reads this for that matter.


----------



## Boston&Maine

chris025 said:


> My engine does have dual motors but it does'nt have operating doors and it does have 1 step on each side so it's most likely later than 1923.


Ooops, my quotes confused you... They are from two different sources and I took the second one out of context, my bad... They were talking about an earlier model in the second quote, so by "later" they mean 1921 to 1923...


----------



## chris025

I found these on ebay and they are simaler to mine except the front and back of these have that gold gate or whatever you call it and mine has the Made by lionel coorperation thing on the front and back,who knows.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-42-EARLY...ryZ19150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-42-EARLY...ryZ19150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mine
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y46/peytonm18/ELECTRIC TRAINS/?action=view&current=tfty001.jpg


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yea, I saw those but figured the near $1,000 difference in sale price would not help you out at all, LOL


----------



## chris025

Boston&Maine said:


> Yea, I saw those but figured the near $1,000 difference in sale price would not help you out at all, LOL


Your right,no help what so ever,lol


----------



## chris025

back from the dead for the newbs to see.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I went over my friends house a couple of months ago and his father collects just about everything old... He had a set just like this, but the engine was olive green too... The sad part though is that all of his stuff is too disorganized, so this beauty was pratically hidden from sight


----------



## chris025

Boston&Maine said:


> I went over my friends house a couple of months ago and his father collects just about everything old... He had a set just like this, but the engine was olive green too... The sad part though is that all of his stuff is too disorganized, so this beauty was pratically hidden from sight


thats a shame


----------



## T-Man

Wow You have been entrusted to a great family heirloom. I guess this time I am the newbie. You have an earlier join date. I saw the pictures. Did you get the information you were seeking?
Bob


----------



## chris025

T-Man said:


> Wow You have been entrusted to a great family heirloom. I guess this time I am the newbie. You have an earlier join date. I saw the pictures. Did you get the information you were seeking?
> Bob


Thanks T-Man.I have'nt got any info on this at all,can you help?


----------



## T-Man

My book by Doyle is OK for reference. The 42 was 1912,1913 vintage in a variety of colors. You do not have a rare color and you are missing breather panels on the emgine. Other wise it looks good. The castings seem to have held up. The rare factor is 4 so it is somewhat rare for locating pieces in that time fame. Stock isn't always sold so it may have been purchased much later. The engine is 1/3 the value of the rare cars. VG condition was 300 but that depends on the market. Leave it original because if you sell the guy will be drooling to restore it. If you do restore, the buyer will turn critic and talk you down. The observation rates at 100 dor VG and the others at 75. Think more because it is a complete set.
Just don't lose parts! Prewar info is scarce the catalogs are the best reference. Most of the information is not published. You have a very early and desirable set. In original condition. You woulds have to go with auction houses for accurate pricing. I just saw the B&M post it is important to know about the step and door.Were you expecting anything else? Any questions?


----------



## chris025

Thanks for all the info,the only thing i want to know is what would you think this set would sell for,and what are breather panels?can you show me a pic or tell me where they are supposed to be?I also have the original track that came with this,don't know if that maters or not.


----------



## Boston&Maine

The breather panels are the gold metal pieces with holes in them on both ends of the engine...


----------



## chris025

one thing that i have noticed is that mine has 2 bells and the ones i have seen only have 1,does this mean anything or no?


----------



## chris025

can i buy those breather parts somewhere?


----------



## Boston&Maine

chris025 said:


> can i buy those breather parts somewhere?


I am pretty sure this is the right part, but it would be best for you to e-mail him...

"#33,38 or 42 brass Grill (specify loco #) 1.75" - http://www.georgetebolt.com/


----------



## chris025

Boston&Maine said:


> I am pretty sure this is the right part, but it would be best for you to e-mail him...
> 
> "#33,38 or 42 brass Grill (specify loco #) 1.75" - http://www.georgetebolt.com/


thanks,i e-mailed him.


----------



## T-Man

For value you screwed up without getting the ebay info. Long expired I cannnot give you advice on that sale. For a figure I would say 300 to 600. It's low because you may have to sell to a dealer. WHY?Because you have a serious train but you are not a serious train person. A TCA member is established with credibility. You are out of the circle. Do you expect to place an ad and have someone show up on your door with 600 bucks? Let's get real. I am the first to admit I do not have the experience at selling to get the best price. Now on craigslist Mass or NH is an 0 set from the 20's for 500. So far no buyers. I will say the seller is determined are you? The item was listed for weeks. What can you do?
You need to rate the items per TCA standards. You can do it to get an idea of condition. You can have this professionally done but it will cost. WHY no credibilty or history of dealing. You are a onetimer. You sell and leave.THis is important because the potatoes we are talking about are big.
An Ebay sale will give a good value. BUT if you have I one transaction your price will be lower. No crediibilty, a 3 figure deal will probably go sour because you did not acurately describe the item. there is a reason some items have a page for the seller on terms.
Research sales previous sales. Ebay has a history if you are a registered seller. It may be a paid service. I mentioned auctions in another post. A special train aucion would net you more.The easiest is to get an offer from a dealer and go to the larger more established stores. Don't be surprised if they charge a fee if you don't sell. So you have a collectible with a value but good conition at best.That only a collector would pay in a scale that is normally expensive to collect.
Such is economics. I don't mean to be rude I am trying to state facts as I see them. There are a lot of people like you and that is why I am expounding on this sale. I am giving you a view as a buyer. Sellers are experienced with a clientel.Last I do have a negative attitude maybe because I know there is a difference between value and actual sale.
keep us posted
Bob
PS I did notice that you have the tabs still on the engine to hold the panels. So do not break them when you install the replacements.


----------



## chris025

Sorry if i came off wrong but by no means am i looking to sell this,i was just curious for myself what something like this would sell for.I appreciate all your time and effort for helping with your information.And i collect for my 5 year old son who LOVES trains,i would never sell anything i have.I live in a small apt. and have no room for a layout which i eventually would love to have.


----------



## chris025

Heres pics of our other stuff if no one has seen,just no room right now for all of it so until we get a bigger place it'll all just be boxed up 
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y46/peytonm18/ELECTRIC TRAINS/G SCALE/
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y46/peytonm18/ELECTRIC TRAINS/HO SCALE/
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y46/peytonm18/ELECTRIC TRAINS/N SCALE/
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y46/peytonm18/ELECTRIC TRAINS/O SCALE/


----------



## T-Man

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I will keep an eye out for #42 information.
I like your O scale NY passemner cars. Perhaps in the future you will get more room. I waited 20 years to get mine out. All I had was a small table to work on them. It was worth the wait. Now it is easier to get information and parts.
Good Luck
Bob


----------



## chris025

Boston&Maine said:


> I am pretty sure this is the right part, but it would be best for you to e-mail him...
> 
> "#33,38 or 42 brass Grill (specify loco #) 1.75" - http://www.georgetebolt.com/


still no responce,any other places?


----------



## Boston&Maine

That is the only guy I know of, sorry


----------



## chris025

Boston&Maine said:


> That is the only guy I know of, sorry


no problem,thanks for helping.Don't know why he's not answering his e-mails though,oh well.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I do not know... Last time I e-mailed him was probably over a year ago, so I do not remember how long it took him to respond...


----------



## T-Man

Part number 42-10
http://www.smittystoytrainparts.com/02-lionelprewar.html
I found this site. I think they do ebay buisness.

On ebay This item finished at 516 In the final hours it went from 408. It has only two coaches. Yours look more modern. I guess my 600 mark was close
engine
These guys have parts for my 248.


----------



## chris025

T-Man said:


> Part number 42-10
> http://www.smittystoytrainparts.com/02-lionelprewar.html
> I found this site. I think they do ebay buisness.
> 
> On ebay This item finished at 516 In the final hours it went from 408. It has only two coaches. Yours look more modern. I guess my 600 mark was close
> engine
> These guys have parts for my 248.


cool,thanks alot.Hey,by chance is there someone that restores trains like this and if so is it costly?I want to get it done eventually to get it up and running since it's going to say in the family so if it loses some value it won't matter since i'm never reselling it.


----------



## T-Man

*Best Bet*

Train ol timers are everwhere. They don't do puters. They attend train shows. By attending, you find out who is local and work out of their homes.
These are the guys you want. If they advertise they're expensive. You should save that web page for future information before it expires. Save any picture you can that shows the variations.
A restoration story
This KId is amazing and has done a lot of work before this. He can get parts, that's the most important aspect. I buy whole and restore from there.


----------



## chris025

I just took this to one of the hobby shops in my area and the guy about fell over when he seen it,lol.He praised this train like it was the best thing he has ever seen,guess i have something really nice here,anyways,he said there is no way in heck he would do anything to it since the condition is'nt so bad he said,he said he could find peices and parts that are missing on it and rewire everything to get it up and running,my only problem is i don't have or even know what kind of transformer it would take to run it,i forgot to ask him so does anyone know and how much it might cost for one?He said he can do it for $25 and cost of parts,seem like a good deal?


----------



## T-Man

Hi again.
The price is OK. Repair work of any profession is 60 0r more an hour.
I looked at my cheep disc and the copy of the Lionel 1929 catalog had a 100 watt AC transformer,16 to 18 volts. It should power a normal oval if you clean the track up. I saw a large Standard Gage setup once and the gentleman had two ZW transformers.
Sounds like you are in good hands so Good Luck!


----------



## Jackie

Can someone direct me to pictures of antique model trains? Jusy bought some old trains still in the box and would like to know what they are worth. Thanks!


----------



## Boston&Maine

Jackie said:


> Can someone direct me to pictures of antique model trains? Jusy bought some old trains still in the box and would like to know what they are worth. Thanks!


Do you have a digital camera? If you do, take pictures of what you have and post them up on the forum; we will help you... If you know what scale they are then post in the appropriate section, but if you do not then post the pictures in the General Discussion thread


----------



## chris025

So how hard are these going to be to put on myself?I've had this at the hobby shop since last nov. getting repaired and he still is'nt done,so instead of giving them to him i figured i'd try myself.


----------



## Big Ed

Just pop the shell off and put them on.

They are held on by tabs right?

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## chris025

big ed said:


> Just pop the shell off and put them on.
> 
> They are held on by tabs right?
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard.


i'm not sure,looks like it from the pic but i don't know if i want to attempt taking it apart,is it hard to do?I've never attempted to take anything apart on this,lol.


----------



## tjcruiser

The shell should remove fairly easily ... likely 2 or 3 key screws.

You'll have to bend those tabs out to install the new vents. However, there's some risk of breaking them off in the process. I would heat them a bit prior to any bending, to soften the metal.

TJ


----------



## chris025

Good idea tj,thank you.


----------

